# Adria Electrics Control Panel Electromatic EBL 163



## PAT4NEIL

Hi

Hope you can help. A good friend of mine has just purchased an Adria Motorhome, based on a fiat It has a control panel called an Electromatic EBL 163.

Does anyone have a set of instructions for this panel that they could scan and send to me.

Many thanks

Patsy


----------



## PAT4NEIL

The vehicle is quite hold I think 1988.

Has anyone any ideas

Thanks Pat


----------



## rowley

I assume that this item is made by Schaudt as they also make the Electroblock. If you contact them you will find them very helpful.

www.schaudt-gmbh.de/


----------

